# Good Base Layers and Layering



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I prefer an uninsulated waterproof/breathable shell for an outer layer.
Warm days, just this and a light- or mid-weight base layer.
Cold days, add a mid layer of your choice.
Very cold days, I wear a thicker base layer, a mid layer, and the shell.

This setup gives me maximum versatility to adjust for different temperatures without adding a lot of bulk.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Icebreaker midweights got me thru several of the most brutally cold days last season. I'm talking -35/-45 f windchills. Not without some extra layering, but they were a super solid, warm, stank resistant dry, base layer. 

They are expensive, even on sale, and I usually have an attitude about items that expensive, but these were worth the money. Even without the "Happy Ending!"


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to save money and still get good merino layers, buy stoic on backcountry.com or steepandcheap. I have arcteryx and smartwool and both are nice but stoic is just about the same quality for a fraction of the price.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I really like my airblaster ninja suit


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> If you want to save money and still get good merino layers, buy stoic on backcountry.com or steepandcheap. I have arcteryx and smartwool and both are nice but stoic is just about the same quality for a fraction of the price.


Nice tip! I'm also looking at upgrading my base layers. Pretty much I've just been riding with cotton underneath my outer layers for the past few years. Except my thermal shirt is a cotton/polyester blend. After posting a question about socks to the forum, I got a lot of great responses and a general consensus to get snowboard-specific socks. Got a great deal on socks from Sierra Trading Post (3 pairs for $12 plus free shipping) and I couldn't be happier with the purchase. So supportive and extra cushioning in the all right places - plus the merino will keep my feet warm and dry. Can't wait to ride with them. So now i'm looking my base layers for the same reasons. Will definitely check out Stoic and keep an eye on Sierra deals. Can't beat wool for base layers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Homeschool base layers. Best in the business.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a nice thin relatively loose fit is my fave next to skin regardless of temp.

add when cold.

I like Patagonia Capilene 1 for this, sometimes 2. It feels good.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> a nice thin relatively loose fit is my fave next to skin regardless of temp.
> 
> add when cold.
> 
> I like Patagonia Capilene 1 for this, sometimes 2. It feels good.


For me capliene always got so stinky after one sweaty day. Although the R1 is my favorite piece of layering I own.
Also, last year I bought a few arcteryx eon short and long sleeve merino shirts (used from geartrade)and they are sweet. I can wear one in a yurt for four days hiking/riding twice a day and never have it get all stretched out and stinky. Bad ass piece of clothing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wash it every time.

Got a pair of the homeschool pant things wtf ever they are. Pretty stoked on the cocona, grabbed a puffy from them this summer too.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

i got stoic merino socks and they suck. They started pilling after wearing them one day (before even washing them!) and after one winter they have holes. Smartwool socks last me 4 to 5 seasons. Lorpen about 3.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Supra said:


> i got stoic merino socks and they suck. They started pilling after wearing them one day (before even washing them!) and after one winter they have holes. Smartwool socks last me 4 to 5 seasons. Lorpen about 3.


My stoic merino socks suck too. But the 90/150/200 wt pieces I enjoy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Teko has some nice socks. Prolly my fave pair.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

good to know about the stoic base layers :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm switching to merino for base cause of the stank...even though I wash the synthetics immediately...get home and they go directly in the washer.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm switching to merino for base cause of the stank...even though I wash the synthetics immediately...get home and they go directly in the washer.


Do You guys use the "Human Scent" Elimination Wash sold at the Hunting stores? All My High Tech, synthetic workout wear,.. All the Polyester or polypro was starting to maintain a "funk" even after washing and this stuff was recommended. It worked!








I wash all my synthetics, the Under Armour and even the merino wool stuff in this every third or fourth wash. None of it has picked up or held onto any BO stank or funk! It's concentrated so You only use a couple of cap fulls for a whole load! One bottle can last me a year or more depending!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I started using Nike pro combat compression base layers last season. I have a normal set and a hyper warm set (thicker). Really really love the hyper warm set. Before that I had Patagonia Capilines #1 - #4 that I'd rotate through based on weather.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use Homeschool baselayers or a merino ninja suit. They are both good stuff. To second what Chomps said my wife uses Icebreaker and loves them.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> I use Homeschool baselayers or a merino ninja suit. They are both good stuff. To second what Chomps said my wife uses Icebreaker and loves them.


Icebreaker is da bomb


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips so far. Do you still wear underwear under the base layer?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Absolutely not. My balls demand freedom


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BigMountains said:


> Thanks for all the tips so far. Do you still wear underwear under the base layer?


:blink: My Boxer Briefs cost _WAY_ less than any of my base layers. It's up to you if you want skid marks in your expensive base layers? :blink: :shrug:

-edit-


cav0011 said:


> Absolutely not.* My balls demand freedom*


Here,..! These "Free" enough for ya! LoL!










(…apologies Mizu!)  :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

speedjason said:


> I really like my airblaster ninja suit


+1 for the ninja suit. I need to pick up a hoodless one for the less cold days.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Icebreaker midweights got me thru several of the most brutally cold days last season. I'm talking -35/-45 f windchills. Not without some extra layering, but they were a super solid, warm, stank resistant dry, base layer.
> 
> They are expensive, even on sale, and I usually have an attitude about items that expensive, but these were worth the money. Even without the "Happy Ending!"


Icebreaker is the best wool base layers out there for sure. I've worn nothing but their mid weight layers on 0 degree days. That being said they don't wick away as well as cap does. I run pretty hot so I usually don't wear wool on hotter days.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

I get the same effect from capilene. If I wear it once, and don't hang it to dry completely, it starts to get a big funk. This mean multi day wearing without showering or changing is out of the question.

I have some Mons Royale merino base layers which are super comfortable and warm. Can wear for a week without them smelling. MR does sell some weird items, like a merino pullover vest baselayer eyetwitch, but their normal stuff is on point. They have the Monsie which I really want to try.

Going to get some Patagonia merino for this winter as I have some extended trips planned. And they always get my nod for their sustainability efforts.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

madmax said:


> I get the same effect from capilene. If I wear it once, and don't hang it to dry completely, it starts to get a big funk. This mean multi day wearing without showering or changing is out of the question.
> 
> I have some Mons Royale merino base layers which are super comfortable and warm. Can wear for a week without them smelling. MR does sell some weird items, like a merino pullover vest baselayer eyetwitch, but their normal stuff is on point. They have the Monsie which I really want to try.
> 
> Going to get some Patagonia merino for this winter as I have some extended trips planned. And they always get my nod for their sustainability efforts.


Just checked out their stuff. Damn it looks nice. I'd never heard of them before but I'll be picking a new wool top up this season and it looks like it'll be from them.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Just checked out their stuff. Damn it looks nice. I'd never heard of them before but I'll be picking a new wool top up this season and it looks like it'll be from them.


Found them through theclymb.com last year. They had stuff for 50% off which was awesome. Without a discount it's pricey but worth it.

They're also the base layer sponsor for the New Zealand Snowboard Team, if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

madmax said:


> Found them through theclymb.com last year. They had stuff for 50% off which was awesome. Without a discount it's pricey but worth it.
> 
> They're also the base layer sponsor for the New Zealand Snowboard Team, if that means anything to anyone.


I mean I'd rather pay 200 bucks for stuff that'll last. Only problem I really have with wool is moths always seem to find their way into it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What do you guys have against showering and clean clothes?

I guess I'm domesticated.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> What do you guys have against showering and clean clothes?
> 
> I guess I'm domesticated.


I think they're trying to say that the practicality behind wool is, when you go on a long trip and don't always have access to a washer and dryer they won't start to smell after you've worn them a couple days.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> What do you guys have against showering and clean clothes?
> 
> I guess I'm domesticated.


Extended trips out west mean showers but little opportunity to wash your stuff. I sink wash when they get real funky, but meh.

Extended BC trips (yurt, camping, etc.) means no opportunity for either. Have a 10 day BC course lined up, so i'll have a few changes of gear but each will be worn for a few days.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> I think they're trying to say that the practicality behind wool is, when you go on a long trip and don't always have access to a washer and dryer they won't start to smell after you've worn them a couple days.


On point.

10char


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Icebreaker is quality no doubt I have quite a bit of their stuff.

For those is Japan and I think a few other countries Montbell make nice merino wool and synthetic base layers at about half the price of icebreaker.

Its quality too, they make briefs from the same materials so I wear those under my base layer. 

The whole point is to keep sweat from building up and freezing (especially if you get caught out and have to camp out), I say either go commando or get some proper briefs made of a fast drying material.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

dreampow said:


> Icebreaker is quality no doubt I have quite a bit of their stuff.
> 
> For those is Japan and I think a few other countries Montbell make nice merino wool and synthetic base layers at about half the price of icebreaker.
> 
> ...


You wear briefs under your long underwear? Does it wick more moisture away? I've always just went commando but sometimes the swamp is a little too foggy if you know what I mean.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

gotcha. figured that would be more of a niche problem.

sink wash is money.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> You wear briefs under your long underwear? Does it wick more moisture away? I've always just went commando but sometimes the swamp is a little too foggy if you know what I mean.


I usually wear merino boxer brief or a synthetic compression short. I sweat way to much and can't stand feeling my balls bouncing when riding. And yeah I do a couple yurt trips and it's important to reduce smells.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

regarding underwear: ex officio

that is all you need to know forever


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in for the Ninja Suit. I LOVE mine. I'm never cold, and yes, I let the boys hang free because it's plenty warm that way.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> regarding underwear: ex officio
> 
> that is all you need to know forever


False, look at My Pakage. I've made a near complete conversion. It's like a bra for your junk, it's awesome. Security of briefs without the constriction or "crunching".


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> No more shifting or adjusting
> No more sticking to your leg
> Helps reduce sweaty balls
> Works well with a cup so you don’t get pinched
> "Feels like angels cradling your pakage all day"


I'm sold.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Patagonia capilene.....lasts forever. Every piece of merino I own, shrinks when you wash it. Hang dry......hand wash...yada yada. Sure, it stretches back out, still a pain.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

sweatpants, t shirt, and sweatshirt. that's what i wear.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'm sold.....


:rofl4:

Hahaha angels cradling your balls. While as a guy, I'm sure you can't imagine life without them...as a woman, I'm definitely okay with not having to deal with them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My wife has 34DD tits. Balls seem a helluva lot less cumbersome in comparison.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Truth. But our ballzez are virtually unsupported at the moment...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> You wear briefs under your long underwear? Does it wick more moisture away? I've always just went commando but sometimes the swamp is a little too foggy if you know what I mean.


I wear compression spandex underwear under my ninja suit for some support. I fear I might fall awkwardly and accidentally sit on my grapes. :embarrased1:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> My wife has 34DD tits. Balls seem a helluva lot less cumbersome in comparison.


Yes, when comparing to boobies that big, the balls win out. 

It would be crazy if balls came in different sizes like boobs.

Now I'm thinking too much about it. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Speaking of base layers though...

For the most part, I'm a heat factory. I generally ride with uninsulated shells with very little underneath. Oftentimes only boxers and some type of wicking, fast drying t-shirt.

However, I'm getting older and I'm not quite as resilient as I used to be. On the cold days, I've had to start layering up a bit. The thing is that I hate the bulk. It feels constricting and I don't like it. We made a run up to Breck and Silverthorne yesterday just enjoying the day and the wife wanted to swing into the Columbia outlet. Okay, whatever. Anyway, they had those Omni-Heat base layers on sale for 25% off plus you could buy three sale items and get a fourth free. So, I did that. I obviously haven't ridden in them yet, but the damn things seem legit just wearing them in the house for 10 minutes or so. They warm you up very quickly. Really hoping that they'll be enough to go with minimal layers even on the coldest of days.

These things:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Speaking of base layers though...
> 
> For the most part, I'm a heat factory. I generally ride with uninsulated shells with very little underneath. Oftentimes only boxers and some type of wicking, fast drying t-shirt.
> 
> ...


your gonna roast!

If I need something warmer than my super light next to skin layer, I'll add a merino sweater and/or nanopuff.

will be interdasting to see how u feel in those. Probably perfect on those cold days. It gets fucking cold here sometimes!

These are on sale at REI atm, can't beat $16! My sister gave me a pair of polartec bottoms that have been my favorite for a couple years. I think it will switch to my new shants tho.

http://www.rei.com/product/842729/rei-lightweight-polartec-power-dry-long-sleeve-crew-mens


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, those things are only getting broken out on the cold days.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I also have a few mid weight polartech grid fleece pieces. The R1 and some others. Soak up sweat well and don't stay wet. On cold days I'll usually wear those over a thin wool shirt and never have issues with sweat management. I sweat a shit ton.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> I wear compression spandex underwear under my ninja suit for some support. *I fear I might fall awkwardly and accidentally sit on my grapes. *:embarrased1:


I bought padded boxers for when I was on the MTB for that _exact_ reason. After the "Plums" shifted while standing up and power pedaling an uphill stretch, I sat down on one of the "guys" sorta sideways like,..? _Whellp!!_ When that Boy "_popped_" out on the other side of the MTB seat,…?   :eyetwitch2: I vowed _never_ to engage in active sports without _Firmly_ protecting and securing any "valuables!" This now always includes a Jock strap and supportive briefs!

Last season, as cold as it was? It occurred to me that my padded MTB boxers might be just the ticket for adding that little bit of extra insulation between the cheeks and those _COLD AS HELL_, chairlift seats!

With my icebreakers and whatnot, that was the only part of me that routinely got cold on those double digit sub zero days.



radiomuse210 said:


> *….It would be crazy if balls came in different sizes like boobs.*
> 
> Now I'm thinking too much about it. :eyetwitch2:


Why whatever makes you think they don't?? 

Ridinbend refers to his as "grapes!" I've compared mine to "plums." You saw the monstrosities what Mizu posted in the one thread! 

Just look at the way guys like J.Jones and XDL ride,..? They don't ride a wide stance for steeze or style,.. It's to maintain enough clearance for those "Big Brass Balls" of theirs!  :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Why whatever makes you think they don't??


Well, when I say grapes, I meant lychees.:embarrased1:
definitely not plums.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

is there a "*TMI Alert*" emoticon ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> is there a "*TMI Alert*" emoticon ?


You can make you an emoticon out of this:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> is there a "*TMI Alert*" emoticon ?


Voilà... :tmi:

Onion principle.
Base layer (Schoeffel, Arc'teryx, Mammut) + gote tex shell on warm days (> 0°C)
Fleece shirt + shell on chilly days
Base layer + fleece shirt + shell on cold days (<-15°C)
Base layer + fleece shirt + down layer + shell on cold and windy days.

Pants: odlo base layer + shell pants for all days


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neni said:


> Base layer + fleece shirt + down layer + shell on cold and windy days.


I would literally die in that. I'd probably be cooked a good medium rare within two hours.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I would literally die in that. I'd probably be cooked a good medium rare within two hours.


Haha, I can handle heat pretty well. I can perfectly sleep with a thick down blanket when we overheated the stove and it's 30°C in the cabin. 

Tho haven't used this full layer at home yet, bought the down jacket on the last trip in spring and used it only in AK with howling winds. Really looking forward to use it this season, may be my chairlift-freezing rescue. IMO it balances temperature very well. Didn't run hot with it while riding. 

I thought that I would never ever get cold with all these layers, that it's the warmest possible outware... nope. Half an hour in a Fairbanks night not moving and whatching aurora turned me into a frozen pillar. They then gave me a huge alaskan parka, I looked like the Michelin man but _that_ thing was toasty even after hours motionless in freezing cold wind.

BTW: I'm very jealous of you guys who never seem to be cold... SO is the same... he doesn't even own pant base layer and wears a non padded thin shell pant in whatever condition. I'm warm as long as I move. But 15min on a chairlift... frozen pillar


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> Haha, I can handle heat pretty well. I can perfectly sleep with a thick down blanket when we overheated the stove and it's 30°C in the cabin.
> 
> Tho haven't used this full layer at home yet, bought the down jacket on the last trip in spring and used it only in AK with howling winds. Really looking forward to use it this season, may be my chairlift-freezing rescue. IMO it balances temperature very well. Didn't run hot with it while riding.
> 
> ...



I run cold as well...I think it's because I'm small. I picked up 686 Smarty jacket and pants with the removable liner. So on cold days I have a thermal plus whatever mid-layer short sleeve shirt I end up picking up, plus my Volcom Tech Fleece, the liner, then the outershell. Cool days I take out the fleece, and just do the liner and outer shell. Bit warmer and I take out the liner but leave the fleece in (or take both out depending on temp). Spring days in the 60s, I only wear the fleece. As for the bottom, on cold days I wear a light base layer, the liner, then the shell of the pants. Warmer days I take out the liner. Then on those 60's day, I have another pair of lighter shell pants (not very waterproof, but not as heavy/bulky) that I wear with some basketball shorts underneath. The liners are the main source of warmth/insulation (260g), although the outer shells of the Smartys have a thin layer of insulation in them as well (40g). 

My hands get the coldest and I've had to end some night riding because they were hurting from the cold. I have a nice pair of Dakines and I'm picking up a liner to go with them. Cool but not cold days I take out the liner. Then for warm days, I have another pair of lighter, thinner, snugger gloves that I wear.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Im looking into a better layer system this year as well. I dont sweat a lot, but I do get hot easily if I screw my layering up. Last year I usually wore one of those performance shirts from target, no matter how cold it got it worked out just fine. I think im immune to temp changes because the same damn thing keeps me warm/cool enough at all times no matter what the weather is like. Some days last year I just wore a flannel under my jacket, never had an issue there either. I have a long sleeve performance shirt as well and the one day I wore that it was 15deg and I about passed out from overheating. So short sleeve tee it is.

Id like to find a good looking performance tee at some point. Something that wicks away sweat and doesnt look like im gearing up for a navy seal mission. Not a lot out there from what I can see.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Yes, when comparing to boobies that big, the balls win out.
> 
> It would be crazy if balls came in different sizes like boobs.
> 
> Now I'm thinking too much about it. :eyetwitch2:


Thanks, I just spit beer on my keyboard :facepalm1:


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

This discussion really picked up - thanks guys. Checked out Mons Royale stuff, seems pretty legit. I like the 3/4 long john idea. Do you guys find the full length pants bunch up in your boots? Not sure why MR shirts have hand gators..most jackets come with it...seems like an overkill. I guess you don't have to use the gators if you don't want to.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm super tall through the upper body. Pants inseam is 31" on a 6'3" frame. Lands End sells most shirts, jackets, upper body wear in long sizes. So if anybody has my fit issues Lands End is great. :woohoo:


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Under Armour Base 2.0, 3.0 and 4.0 systems as my base layer. Put my outer jacket layer on top and I'm set to go - keeps me warm down to 20 degree temps. Also works for 45 degree temps, just use a different base layer (2.0 is thinner). It vents well surprisingly


----------



## BigHerm (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm all about the Icebreaker Oasis Long Sleeve crew shirts. I've worn merino from Patagonia, Ibex, and IB. When IB changed their fit a couple years ago they got it perfect. No itch, long fit, no sausage squeeze. $100 shirts but they are killer and they last. 

I don't sweat that much but I can smell myself after a few hours wearing Capilene. I would never rewear a synthetic top but I rewear merinos every week. 

Cotton drawers under the base bottoms. Again, I don't sweat that much.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I'm all about the Icebreaker Oasis Long Sleeve crew shirts. I've worn merino from Patagonia, Ibex, and IB. When IB changed their fit a couple years ago they got it perfect. No itch, long fit, no sausage squeeze. $100 shirts but they are killer and they last.
> 
> I don't sweat that much but I can smell myself after a few hours wearing Capilene. I would never rewear a synthetic top but I rewear merinos every week.
> 
> Cotton drawers under the base bottoms. Again, I don't sweat that much.


Great 1st post very helpful, Welcome to the forum and Thanks...:hairy:


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

I also wear icebreaker. Expensive yes, but merino wool is so comfortable and always keeps me warm and dry. I've had 2 sets for 2 years, 150gm and 300gm, both really comfortable and warm. I'd 2nd BigHerm's response.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I'm all about the Icebreaker Oasis Long Sleeve crew shirts. I've worn merino from Patagonia, Ibex, and IB. When IB changed their fit a couple years ago they got it perfect. No itch, long fit, no sausage squeeze. $100 shirts but they are killer and they last.
> 
> I don't sweat that much but I can smell myself after a few hours wearing Capilene. I would never rewear a synthetic top but I rewear merinos every week.
> 
> Cotton drawers under the base bottoms. Again, I don't sweat that much.


My icebreaker shirt got a pretty bad hole from a edge. I loved it ,but I didn't think it was very durable.


----------



## BigHerm (Oct 8, 2014)

If you touched a snowboard edge to your shirt and it got a hole, that isn't your shirt's fault. I am talking more about pilling, wear holes, seam blowouts, etc. Wear and tear vs. impact damage.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> If you touched a snowboard edge to your shirt and it got a hole, that isn't your shirt's fault. I am talking more about pilling, wear holes, seam blowouts, etc. Wear and tear vs. impact damage.


Most shirts can take a snowboard edge.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep! never buy a shirt unless tested by snowboard edges..:laughat2:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yep! never buy a shirt unless tested by snowboard edges..:laughat2:


That's why I started de-tuning my edges a little, I was going through shirts like toilet paper!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

2hellnbak said:


> That's why I started de-tuning my edges a little, I was going through shirts like toilet paper!


You must freeride like me. Park guys never have problems testing there shirts.


----------

